# صلاة الحميم للطفل الجديد (صلاة الطشت )( الأنبا مكاريوس )



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

صلاة الحميم للطفل الجديد
(صلاة الطشت )

مقال لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس الأسقف العام

بغض النظر عن الموروثات الشعبية لهذا الطقس من أن الفراعنة اعتادوا حميم الطفل في ماء النيل لتقديسه بها وليباركه الإله "حابي" إله النيل، وكذلك لتطهيره من الأرواح الشريرة وما كان يرافق ذلك من طقوس وثنية


، فإن الكنيسة بفكر مختلف تمارس هذا الطقس بوعي روحي وعقائدي رائع


، فهي ما أن تسمع بولادة إنسان في العالم حتى تسرع لتهنئ وتشارك الأسرة في ذلك


"وسمع جيرانها وأقرباؤها أن الرب عظم رحمته لها ففرحوا معها" (لوقا 1: 58) ومن ثم تدعوهم لكي ُيولد الطفل ابنا للمسيح من خلال جرن المعمودية (الأم التي ولدت الكل للمسيح)


ولذا نقرأ الفصل المختار من رسائل القديس بولس الذى يتحدث
عن الأولاد الحقيقيين للمسيح باعتبار أن الولادة الجسدية غير كافية، كما أن المعمودية ضرورية للمولود الجديد حتى ولو كان الأبوين مسيحيين

"لأن ليس جميع الذين من اسرائيل هم اسرائيليون ولا لأنهم من نسل ابراهيم هم جميعا أولاد اسحق و باسحق يدعى لك نسل

أي ليس أولاد الجسد هم أولاد الله بل أولاد الموعد يحسبون نسلا" (رومية 9: 6-8)

كما أن الوصية – الموجهة إلى الأبوين في نهاية الطقس تحثهم على العناية به حتى يحل موعد معموديته، لأنه لا يقدر أن يعاين الملكوت بدون الصبغة المقدسة، كما تحمل الوصية تحذيراً من تأخير العماد مما يعرضهم للعقاب.


وهكذا تظهر الكنيسة في حياة
الشخص قبل أن يولد داخلها وتبدأ علاقتها به قبل أن تبدأ علاقته هو بها،


كما أن الكنيسة تؤكد بهذا الطقس أيضاً اهتمامها بالبعد الاجتماعي لأولادها فهي غير منفصلة عن كافة مناسباتهم واهتماماتهم "فرحًا مع الفرحين و بكاءٍا مع الباكين" (رومية 12 : 15)


أمّا أجمل أركان هذا الطقس


فهو ربط المولود الجديد بالمسيح المولود أزليا من الآب،


فيرد في المردّ الذي بعد الإنجيل:

"لأن غير المتجسد تجسد والكلمة تجسّم، وغير المبتديء ابتدأ وغير الزمني صار زمنياً"


مما يعني أن المولود الجديد هو خليقة جديدة في المسيح، والذي ولد في ملء الزمان في بيت لحم وُلفّ بالأقماط مثل المولود
أمامنا الآن،


حيث كان يقرأ في بعض الأوقات البولس من (عبرانيين 1: 5-12) والذي يتحدث عن ولادة المسيح الأزلية


"لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك وأيضا أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا"


كما كان الانجيل يقرأ من (يوحنا 1) والذي يتحدث عن ولادة المسيح الأزلية وكيف أعطى الله الذين قبلوه سلطانا أن يصيروا أولادا له.


وأمّا مزمور الإنجيل فهو مختار ببراعة فائقة حيث كانت كل والدة في العهد القديم تتمنى أن يكون المسيح من نسلها وأن يكون مجيئه قد اقترب "يا جالسا على الكروبيم اشرق قدام افرايم وبنيامين ومنسى ايقظ جبروتك وهلم لخلاصنا يا الله ارجعنا وانر
بوجهك فنخلص" (مزمور 80: 1-3)


وفي نسخ اخرى اختير (المزمور 122) والذي يتحدث عن الرجل المتقي الرب والذي في وصايا الرب مسرته فإن جيله (نسله) سيبارك. كما يشار إلى الأم بالسيدة العذراء حيث يقال لها لحن: "هذه المجمرة.. وعنبرها مخلصنا .. ولدته وخلّصنا".



وأمّا عن طست (طشت)

الماء والشموع السبعة والملح والزيت اللذين يوضعا فيه،


فإن ذلك إشارة إلى المعمودية القديمة والتي كانت تطهيرية في وظيفتها والتي كانت تمهّد لمعمودية المسيح بالماء والروح،


وبالتالي يرمز الزيت إلى المسحة القديمة،

وأمّا الملح فهو مرتبط بطقوس التطهير القديمة ايضا،


وان كان البعض يرى فيه أمنية أن يصبح المولود الجديد ملحاً للأرض (كما طلب إلينا السيد المسيج). ولذلك فهي يمكن أن تكون بمثابة بديل للختان والذي لم يعد له مدلول روحي أو أهمية بعد معمودية العهد الجديد،



ولذلك فإن الاسم المسيحي كان يعطي للمولود عند اجراء طقس الحميم (صلاة الطشت)

مثلما كان المولود اليهودي يعطى الاسم عند الختان "


وفي اليوم الثامن جاءوا ليختنوا الصبي و سموه باسم أبيه زكريا فاجابت امه وقالت لا بل يسمى يوحنا فقالوا لها ليس احد في عشيرتك تسمى بهذا الاسم ثم أوماوا إلى أبيه ماذا يريد أن يسمى فطلب لوحا وكتب قائلا اسمه يوحنافتعجب الجميع" (لوقا 1: 59-63)


أمّا عن اختيار اليوم السابع وليس الثامن كما في الختان فهو ببساطة شديدة تمهيدا للمعمودية وهي الولادة الجديدة المشار إليها باليوم الثامن وإلاّ فإذا أتممنا الحميم في اليوم الثامن (والذي يشير إلى الحياة الجديدة) فماذا يتبقى للمعمودية ؟



مالمقصود بصلاة الحميم "الطشت" ؟؟؟ ومتى تتم ؟؟؟


تستدعى اسرة المولود الآب الكاهن لكى يقوم بصلوات طقس صلاة الحميم "الطشت" للمولود - فى اليوم الثامن للولادة للبركة ...


وهى تمهيد للمعمودية "التى ينبغى ان تتم فى اقرب وقت ممكن خوفا من تعرض المولود لخطر مفاجئ , وموته بدون عماد .. وفى ذلك من مسئولية كبرى امام الله عن المولود الراحل بدون تعميده " ...


ويختار الكاهن اسما "روحيا" للمولود مثل اسم قديس, يتشفع به دائما ويقتدى بسلوكه, ويخجل من انه يحمل اسمه عندما يفعل الشر, على نقيض سيرته ...


وطقس جميل ينبغى ان ينتشر فى كل بيت " بدلا من العادات والتقاليد - الفرعونية - البالية " ...

وبذلك تتبارك الآسرة ويتبارك ايضا المولود الجديد ...
​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومة طقسية راااااااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااااااااااااااا بجد  اخويا نهيسى و يا ريت كل الناس تعمل صلاة الطشت بدل فعلا العادات القديمة ربنا يبارك مجهودك ​


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> معلومة طقسية راااااااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااااااااااااااا بجد  اخويا نهيسى و يا ريت كل الناس تعمل صلاة الطشت بدل فعلا العادات القديمة ربنا يبارك مجهودك ​


_الرب يفرح قلبك

شكرا اختنا الغاليه

مرور روووعه جدا وذوووق_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااائع جدا 
ميررررررسى يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى جدا ليك يا النهيسى
انا كنت قريت الكلام دا فى الدسقوليه وفى كتب اللهوت الطقسى


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## loly80 (24 أبريل 2010)

موضوع تعليمي ومغيد

ربنا يباركك


----------

